# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Electrolux] ZANUSSI πλυντηριο πιατων ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!

## emmanuelo

ZANUSSI DW 474-1   με S-NR:02580388 με μηχανικο εγκεφαλο.

καλησπερα
το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι το πλυντηριο δεν επαιρνε νερο.
ανηχθηκε λοιπον και κατοπιν μελετης αλλαχθηκε η βαλβιδα νερου η οποια ειχε κολλησει.
αλλαζω με νεα βαλβιδα.
ολα καλα μεχρι εδω το πλυντηριο εκανε πλυση κανονικα ολα κομπλε.
την επομενη μερα παλι προβλημα!
επαιρνε νερο και μετα κολουσε στη μεση του προγραμματος πλυσης.Λοιπον εδω εχουμε το εξης κουφο:
ειπαμε αλλαχθηκε νεα βαλβιδα -δουλεψε κανονικα ο κυκλος πλυσης-μετα ειχαμε τα ιδια.
εχουμε 220βολτ  μεχρι τις επαφες της βαλβιδα εμβολο κολλημενι δεν επαιρνε νερο .

βγαζω την νεα βαβιδα την δοκιμαζω σε πριζα και με παροχη νερου.-τιποτα κολλημενη!  
δοκιμαζω ξανα την παλια σε πριζα και  με παροχη νερου .-τα ιδια κολλημενη.
ΒΑΖΩ την ΠΑΛΙΑ πανω στο πλυντηριο.....μαντεψε...ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!!
ιδεες???                         
τι μπορει να φταιει?
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα συναδελφοι...

(υ.γ .να τονιστει οτι η βαλβιδα μετρηθηκε και ηταν κολλημενη -φλοτερ υπερχειλησης οκ.-μοτερ εκτοξευτηρα οκ με πιεση-ζεσταινει νερο οκ-αποχευτευει οκ.)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> κολουσε στη μεση του προγραμματος.


και είδες ζεστό νερό? (στην μέση του προγράμματος?) (υπόψιν λαμβάνω το Υ.Γ σου ότι ζέσταινε νερό ) αλλά τώρα? (γιατί το δοκίμασες εκ νέου)

έχει μηχανικό εγκέφαλο το μοντέλο? (στο κόλλημα στην μέση του προγράμματος) ακούς τίποτα ? το παραμικρό?

----------


## geoponic

εβαλες την σωστη βαλβιδα εισαγωγης http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto

----------


## emmanuelo

> εβαλες την σωστη βαλβιδα εισαγωγης http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto

----------


## emmanuelo

ανανεωθηκαν τα στοιχεια στο θεμα.
διαβαστε το αρχικο ποστ .

----------


## geoponic

κοιτααν κολλαει στην μεση του προγραματος γυρνα μια πληρη περιστροφη το προγραμμα επειδη ειναι μηχανικο σκαλωνει καπου εαν δεν ξεκολλησε κανε κατι αλλο το ειχα κανει παλιοτερα εν λειτουργεια εκει που σου κολλαει γυρνα τον εγκεφαλο δεξια μεχρι να ακουσεις *τακ* λιγο και θα ξεκολλησει δοκιμασε και αυτο

----------


## emmanuelo

το εχω κανει αυτο .
το προγραμμα προχωρησε.αλλα το θεμα μου ειναι γιατι κομπλαρει την αντλια.
δηλ παλια αντλια κολλημενη-αλλαχθηκε.-δοκιμαστηκε εκτος πλυντηριου κολλημενη.
ΝΕΑ αντλια. δουλεψε 1-2  κυκλους .κολλησε. δοκιμαστηκε εκτος κολλημενη.
ΞΑΝΑΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΘΗΚΕ η ΠΑΛΙΑ που ηταν κολλημενη (ειχαμε στις επαφες 220βολτ κανονικα και δεν επαιρνε νερο)-ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ η αντλια κανονικα!
????

----------


## diony

> ZANUSSI DW 474-1 με S-NR:02580388 με μηχανικο εγκεφαλο.
> 
> βγαζω την νεα βαβιδα την δοκιμαζω σε πριζα και με παροχη νερου.-τιποτα κολλημενη! 
> δοκιμαζω ξανα την παλια σε πριζα και με παροχη νερου .-τα ιδια κολλημενη.
> ΒΑΖΩ την ΠΑΛΙΑ πανω στο πλυντηριο.....μαντεψε...ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ!!!!
> ιδεες??? 
> 
> 
> τι μπορει να φταιει?
> ...



Πιθανόν να τραβάει πιο πολύ νερό από το κανονικό και να κόβει το ενσωματωμένο aqua stop
Τα πιο πολλά aqua stop κάνουν reset μόνα τους όταν επανέλθει η στάθμη ,θυμάμαι έχω δει και με χειροκίνητο reset

----------


## emmanuelo

1ον. ναι αλλα εαν εκοβε απο aqua stop θα ειχαμε ρευμα στις επαφες?

2ον . δηλαδη φταιει ο πρεσσοστατης του πλυντηριου?αλλαγη? τον φυσηξα και οπλιζε σωληνακια καθαρα ολα.

τι αλλο? 
ευχαριστω

----------


## diony

Από όσο φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία ,η βαλβίδα έχει ενσωματωμένο aqua stop και άκρο για να συνδεθεί το σωληνάκι υπερχείλισης αυτό εννοώ αν κόλλησε


Και φυσικά αν κόψει το ενσωματωμένο aqua stop κόβει και το νερό άσχετα αν πάει τάση στο πηνίο της βαλβίδας

----------


## geoponic

http://www.ransomspares.co.uk/diagra...1171105400%29/. πολυ πιθανον το τιμερ η τοθερμικο η βαλβιδα δουλευει μονο με νερο η συγκεκριμενη βαλβδιδα δουλευει υποπιεση επισης απο το σχεδιαγραμμα που σου εστειλα  το  θερμικο κοιτα http://www.ransomspares.co.uk/parts/...lock/95845.htm
ZANUSSI DISHWASHER TERMINAL BLOCK for DW474

----------


## emmanuelo

> Από όσο φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία ,η βαλβίδα έχει ενσωματωμένο  aqua stop και άκρο για να συνδεθεί το σωληνάκι  υπερχείλισης αυτό εννοώ αν κόλλησε


φιλε dioni ευχαριστω για την απαντηση καταρχας.
το σωληνακι ειναι καθαρο.
απο την αλλα και η νεα αντλια δοκιμαστηκε εκτος και ηταν και αυτη ξανα off.
εαν ειχε κοψει απο aqua μεχρι να την βγαλω απο το πληντηριο και να την δοκιμασω εκτος δεν θα ειχε reset ουτως η αλλιως?

----------


## emmanuelo

δηλαδη μονο οταν εχει πιεση στην εισοδο της δουλευει?ασχετα εαν παει ρευμα στις επαφες? το aqua μπλοκαρει το εμβολο της βαλβιδας?
το θερμικο αυτο ειναι για...?

----------


## diony

> δηλαδη μονο οταν εχει πιεση στην εισοδο της δουλευει?ασχετα εαν παει ρευμα στις επαφες? το aqua μπλοκαρει το εμβολο της βαλβιδας?
> το θερμικο αυτο ειναι για...?


Δίνει νερό όταν πάρει τάση το πηνίο ,αλλά αν ενεργοποιηθεί το ενσωματωμένο aqua stop
Τότε κόβει το νερό ,αυτό εννοώ

----------


## diony

Τώρα τι σου κάνει ,εξακολουθεί να κολλάει ,δηλαδή πάει στο πηνίο ταση χωρις να δινει νερό ,ή παίρνει νερό και δεν κάνει τίποτα

----------


## emmanuelo

> Τώρα τι σου κάνει ,εξακολουθεί να κολλάει ,δηλαδή πάει στο πηνίο ταση χωρις να δινει νερό ,ή παίρνει νερό και δεν κάνει τίποτα


παει ταση στο πηνιο αλλα δεν παιρνει νερο.δηλ ακουμπας την βαλβιδα κανει το χαρακτηριστικο θορυβο οτι εχει ρευμα το πηνιο αλλα δεν τραβαει νερο.

----------


## emmanuelo

> http://www.ransomspares.co.uk/diagra...1171105400%29/. πολυ πιθανον το τιμερ η τοθερμικο η βαλβιδα δουλευει μονο με νερο η συγκεκριμενη βαλβδιδα δουλευει υποπιεση επισης απο το σχεδιαγραμμα που σου εστειλα  το  θερμικο κοιτα http://www.ransomspares.co.uk/parts/...lock/95845.htm
> ZANUSSI DISHWASHER TERMINAL BLOCK for DW474



αυτο το θερμικο που χρησιμευει? τι κοβει? 
γιατι στο site το γραφει σαν terminal (τερματικος)και οχι thermical(θερμικο). :Confused1:

----------


## geoponic

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto

----------


## diony

> παει ταση στο πηνιο αλλα δεν παιρνει νερο.δηλ ακουμπας την βαλβιδα κανει το χαρακτηριστικο θορυβο οτι εχει ρευμα το πηνιο αλλα δεν τραβαει νερο.


Έχεις μετρήσει 220-230 βολτ με κάποιο  όργανο στο πηνίο ?

----------


## geoponic

κοιτα το timer  η τον πυκνωτη αν εχουν προβλημα

----------


## emmanuelo

> Έχεις μετρήσει 220-230 βολτ με κάποιο  όργανο στο πηνίο ?


ναι με πολυμετρο

----------


## emmanuelo

> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto


στον εγκεφαλο
αυτο ειναι το τερμιναλ ?

----------


## diony

> ναι με πολυμετρο



Αν πάνε 230 βολτ  στο πηνίο σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει επιτευχθεί η επιθυμητή στάθμη νερού  ,και ο πιεσοστάτης εξακολουθεί να στέλνει τάση στη βαλβίδα παροχής νερού , και αν υποθέσουμε πως το σωληνάκι υπερχείλησης δεν μας έχει ενεργοποιήσει το ενσωματωμένο      aqua stop  της βαλβίδας τότε το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι στη βαλβίδα και μόνο εκεί  
Ετσι λειτουργούνε τα περισσότερα πλυντήρια πιάτων

----------

